
Arrested: China's head of bureau of economic statistics - rrggrr
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-official-arrested-for-economic-speech-2016-1
======
rrggrr
This is an excellent example of what NOT to do, right along with threatening
FX traders who are reportedly shorting the RMB (
[http://www.businessinsider.com/china-warns-yuan-
shorts-2016-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/china-warns-yuan-
shorts-2016-1) ).

I can't see how China, with an estimated 3 Trillion in reserves, is going to
dictate to the 11 Trillion FX market how it should move - apart from adopting
a transparent and proactive approach that acknowledges all the problems and
puts forth a coherent, verifiable plan for resolving them.

At a time when we should be reading articles about asset liquidation entities
(ala US Savings and Loan crisis) and middle class spending incentive programs
(ala Cars for Clunkers) - we're instead reading about jailing statisticians.

